# ألعاب طبية ولعبة دكتور الأسنان ادخل والعب معنا



## البدوية? (20 فبراير 2010)

منذ زمن ونحن نشرح لكم عن الأسنان وأوجاع الأسنان وعلاج الأسنان ولكن ولا مرة كنتم أطباء أسنان والأن
بإمكانكم أخذ دور دكتور الأسنان وعلاج أسنان المراجعين من خلال هذه اللعبة الشيقة حتى تخرجوا غل قلبكم إدخلوا إلى هذا الربط 

http://www.asnanaka.com/gem.htm 
​


----------

